# My 2015 GMC Sierra 1500 Denali ProGrade Build



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for checking out my new build thread! My previous build is linked in my sig (a 2015 Kia Forte5 SX). I'll have a few components that are/will be included in this new build, but a lot will be new.

Here is the big nasty.










The truck is a 2015 Sierra Denali. I took me weeks to find the right one as I was looking for very specific options. I had to have the 6.2L V8, and I really wanted the 8-speed auto. That limited me to 2015-up trucks as the 2014's did not get the 8-speed. I also reeealy wanted it to have all of the options - trailer brake controller, Forward Collision Alert, Sunroof, and power sliding rear glass. I wasn't overly concerned with the color, but I dreamed of getting the Iridium Metallic Paint. Well, dreams come true it seems. I got one with everything I hoped and dreamed about, and it has a folding tonneau cover and only 5000 miles on the odometer to top it off.

Due to necessity (and my extreme lack of patience), I have already replaced the stock Bose 6x9's up front with the incredible Satori MW16P-4 6-1/2". The drivers side 6x9 was blown (I don't know if it was like that when I bought it, or if I blew it since buying it). I have issues with driving a car every day and not having music, so I ordered mounting brackets from Amazon Friday night and they arrived Monday (along with a couple of other necessities - Husky all-weather mats, etc). The door panels in this truck aren't the toughest I have dealt with, but they like to put up a fight. Hope I never have to remove them again....

I broke a rule in my haste and didn't take any pictures. :shy::shrug: I will take more pictures from now on......I will......seriously.

I used some Uxcell 394mil foam to insulate the Metra 82-3005 bracket from the door metal. It's nice and thick, but compresses well and does a great job of insulating the bracket from the door. I also used DEI 050330 Boom Mat between the driver and the bracket to provide a rain guard and further insulation. I'm going to leave it like that for a few days and see how it plays out. I may go back and add a couple of pounds of duct seal to the brackets if I hear any funny business.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Here is what I'm planning:

Equipment -
Satori MW16P-4 6.5" midbass (already installed)
SEAS Prestige MCA12RC (H1304) 4.5" midrange
A/D/S/ 206-0101 soft dome tweeters
Stock Head unit
2 x Mosconi AS 200.4's
2 or 4 Tang Band W8-740P 8" Subwoofers - probably only 2...but who knows?
Mosconi 6to8v8 processor with RCD

I already have everything but the subs. I'm hoping that selling my previous JL Audio 13w6's from my Kia will more than pay for the new subs. I really wanted to go with the JL Audio 8w7's, but I don't think I can get them to work due to their super deep baskets and enormous motors. If the Tang Band W8-740P's don't look like they will work, I'll probably look at the Tang Band W8-1363SB or Eminence 8" High Excursion DVC. I really feel like the subs will be the trickiest part of this build.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup. Count me in for this build. 

Congrats on finding your ideal version of this truck!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Darkrider said:


> I broke a rule in my haste and didn't take any pictures. :shy::shrug: I will take more pictures from now on......I will......seriously.


Suuuuuuurrrrrreeeeeeeee you will  :laugh:


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been thinking about getting rid of my 05 Silverado 3/4 ton DMAX. Looking at the Sierra Denali. A dealership nearby has 3 equipped the way I want. Two are monotone black and the other is white with chrome. I really like the black trucks! I just can't get by the price of the Denali, plus I'm enjoying no note, the cheap tag, relatively cheap insurance and at 130k miles the diesel is just getting broke in. Doesn't help that I will have a child driving in 2 years, so the wife will be wanting a new car since her Maxima will be handed down.

Great looking truck. Enjoy.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Sweet truck! Looking forward to seeing build pics.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Nice truck! I recently bought a '14 Denali 1500 5.3L. My Silverado SS had a 6.0L and I really wish I had gotten a 6.2L. But I had fuel economy on the brain since my SS got about 12-15 MPG. Good luck with the install!


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

A slight change of equipment plans:

Getting a Helix Pro DSP, so that will go into the truck and the Mosconi will most likely end up in the Camaro. I may end up going with 1 (or 2!!!!) JL Audio 13TW5's. I just don't know if I can settle for anything other than big subs. Maybe I need to listen to Claydo's car again.

Also, I'll probably be doing my brother's 2013 Tundra CrewMax in the next few days - should I do a build thread for that one?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Darkrider said:


> A slight change of equipment plans:
> 
> Getting a Helix Pro DSP, so that will go into the truck and the Mosconi will most likely end up in the Camaro. I may end up going with 1 (or 2!!!!) JL Audio 13TW5's. I just don't know if I can settle for anything other than big subs. Maybe I need to listen to Claydo's car again.
> 
> Also, I'll probably be doing my brother's 2013 Tundra CrewMax in the next few days - should I do a build thread for that one?


That sounds like a good system design plan.

And absolutely you should put up a build log for the Tundra!


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Going to watch this thread closely. If I buy a truck, the Denali crew cab is the one I want.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

I'm getting a little concerned that this build thread may turn into a build log similar to Daniel (chithead) thread where I collect and swap gear for a year before actually getting started..........LOVE YA CHIT!

So, I have decided to change a few things based on some recent purchases. I have decided that to be different (maybe), I will indicate what has changed, and why I decided to go a different route.

Equipment -
Satori MW16P-4 6.5" midbass (already installed)
SEAS Prestige MCA12RC (H1304) 4.5" midrange - *AudioFrog GB25 (note 1)*
A/D/S/ 206-0101 soft dome tweeters
Stock Head unit
2 x Mosconi AS 200.4's
2 or 4 Tang Band W8-740P 8" Subwoofers - probably only 2...but who knows?
Mosconi 6to8v8 processor with RCD - *Helix Pro DSP MK1 (note 2)*


*Note 1* - This was a changed based on installation aesthetics. I really, really like the Seas, but the Audiofrogs should give me similar performance in a much, much, much smaller package. They may even go into the factory dash locations...
*Note 2* - Obviously nothing wrong with the 6to8v8, but I wanted 10 channels, and it has more bands of EQ per channel - makes it a little more flexible. I may end up with a Hertz Mille component set in the rear doors, so I'd like the ability to really tune them. As stated previously, The 6to8v8 will most likely be shifted to the Camaro, and the P99RS will bow out.

I haven't committed fully to doing rear fill - reason being that it presents an amplifier problem. I currently only have 8 channels of amplification, and would then need 9 or 10. My only unused/spare amp right now is an old Alpine 3527S (25Wx4) and I'm not terribly enthusiastic of trying to work it in. Maybe I can find a Mosconi AS100.2 for a decent price to keep everything copacetic.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Subbed

Just purchased a 17 Silverado

In for ideas


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

I'm starting to think I should change the name of this log to "What the heck was my old fat butt thinking I could still do this...."

Anyway, updates:
I made some budget conscious (and budget oblivious) decisions and changed up the gear a bit.

Here is what is going in for iteration #1:
Stock Head unit
PAC-AmpPro AP4-GM61 amp interface (Optical Out)
Helix DSP Pro mk1
A/D/S/ A206-0101 tweeters
Mosconi A Class
Audiofrog GB25's
Satori MW16P-4
Mosconi AS2100.4
JL Audio 13TW5v2-2
Hertz Mille MLK-2TW in rear (maybe)
Pioneer GM-D9705

Also - 2nd battery, isolator, sound deadener, etc....


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Darkrider said:


> I'm starting to think I should change the name of this log to "What the heck was my old fat butt thinking I could still do this...."
> 
> Anyway, updates:
> I made some budget conscious (and budget oblivious) decisions and changed up the gear a bit.
> ...


I'm in the same boat working on my 16 regular cab. I am about 60% done. It's just getting the motivation to finish.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

So it was a buddy of mine that kickstarted me into getting the ball rolling on my build. He has a 2018 Silverado and he took a week of vacation to get his install going. I don't have a week of vacation to burn on doing an install, so I'm doing mine as I can on weekends and weeknights.

He helped me out a ton by providing me a nice template and some 1/4" birch to get started on the amp rack.

Also forgot to add in the parts and pieces that I got a 2-1/2" Seat Lift Kit to make it easier to put the 13tw5 under the rear seat.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

I hear ya, trying to piece it all together a few hours at a time is NOT the business. Where are you putting the rack and how are you attaching it?


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

ajt976 said:


> I hear ya, trying to piece it all together a few hours at a time is NOT the business. Where are you putting the rack and how are you attaching it?


Oh, it's coming bro


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Back seats out, we can see the luxurious sound deadener that GM puts in......










Took all of that and the trim out and started test fitting the template. Also went ahead and installed the seat lift kit.










So....my buddy does not have the power back glass and he also decided to do a middle seat belt delete. I need that seat belt, and I have the power rear glass, so some mods will be required.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

ajt976 said:


> I hear ya, trying to piece it all together a few hours at a time is NOT the business. Where are you putting the rack and how are you attaching it?


I will be attaching the amp rack to the back with rivet nuts. The amps will then be attached to the rack with T-Nuts. 

The back of the modified board with a couple of T-Nuts placed.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Damn it's way harder in 4 door. I just used the 3 oem bolt on the back floor to hold my amp rack in place


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

This is a mock-up of where most things will be placed (this was before I figured out I had to make a cutout for the seatbelt tensioner). The box for the Helix is a placeholder for the Pioneer as it was performing break-in duty on the 13TW5 at the time. It's almost the exact same size as the Pioneer. With the seatbelt cutout, the Helix will need to be moved about 6-8 inches to the right.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

So next thing I did was pull all the carpet back and start sound deadening. Budget conscious decision #1 - cheap sound deadener.

This turned out out to be a pretty decent decision. The stuff I used was the Noico 80 mil and the Noico Green 170 mil from Amazon. Less than $100 for both kits I bought, and still have enough left for 4 doors.

Also, my little helper was priceless. She came out and said "Daddy need help!" I don't know if it was a question or a statement, but the answer was "yes" either way.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

In that last picture you can see the rivnuts in place. You can also see where I first drilled them too high and sacrificed a drill bit to the car audio gods.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

The upper portion of the back wall resonates a ton on my 16. I had to do the whole upper part too


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Darkrider said:


> In that last picture you can see the rivnuts in place. You can also see where I first drilled them too high and sacrificed a drill bit to the car audio gods.


I made the same mistake unfortunately. Didn't lose a drill bit, but wasn't paying attention to the height of the inner piece and put a hole in the center of that channel, made a big ugly jagged hole when my bit caught on it...


----------



## Silver-n-black (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks good so far, going to keep an eye on when you install the GB25.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Darkrider said:


> I will be attaching the amp rack to the back with rivet nuts. The amps will then be attached to the rack with T-Nuts.
> 
> The back of the modified board with a couple of T-Nuts placed.


This looks strangely familiar...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Darkrider said:


> In that last picture you can see the rivnuts in place. You can also see where I first drilled them too high and sacrificed a drill bit to the car audio gods.


Between me and you, those gods are bathing in broken drill bits.  :laugh:


----------



## Phobos223 (Aug 20, 2019)

Very cool! Am doing a 2018 Sierra Denali right now, interested in how this turns out!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Darkrider said:


> I'm getting a little concerned that this build thread may turn into a build log similar to Daniel (chithead) thread where I collect and swap gear for a year before actually getting started..........LOVE YA CHIT!












Just kidding my friend! Glad to see you are making progress. I'm watching your build for sure now!


----------



## Silver-n-black (Nov 2, 2012)

Darkrider said:


> So it was a buddy of mine that kickstarted me into getting the ball rolling on my build. He has a 2018 Silverado and he took a week of vacation to get his install going. I don't have a week of vacation to burn on doing an install, so I'm doing mine as I can on weekends and weeknights.
> 
> He helped me out a ton by providing me a nice template and some 1/4" birch to get started on the amp rack.
> 
> Also forgot to add in the parts and pieces that I got a 2-1/2" Seat Lift Kit to make it easier to put the 13tw5 under the rear seat.


What the LXH of the amp rack?


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Silver-n-black said:


> What the LXH of the amp rack?


This is close at least:


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

I see that you did rivnuts on the top, but did you have anything securing the rack on the bottom?


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

ajt976 said:


> I see that you did rivnuts on the top, but did you have anything securing the rack on the bottom?


No. The rivnuts at the top, and the fact that the rack is basically resting on the carpet at the bottom, didn't warrant the need for any additional fasteners. I ended up only using 4 of the 5 rivnuts at the top as the AS200.4 I had to install on the rack prior to mounting it, and it ended up blocking access to one of the rivnuts.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

I'll miss this truck, though really I'm going to miss the system I had in it really. It was amazing.

Traded the truck in on a 2021 Sierra Denali HD (2500) a couple of days ago. That GM 8-Speed is junk and GM should be ashamed of it. Oh well - the build in the 2500 is going to be a huge challenge.


----------



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

Darkrider said:


> Thanks for checking out my new build thread! My previous build is linked in my sig (a 2015 Kia Forte5 SX). I'll have a few components that are/will be included in this new build, but a lot will be new.
> 
> Here is the big nasty.
> 
> ...



OFF TOPIC - I've got some aftermarket LED headlights that I have a receipt showing where I paid almost $700 that will fit your truck, and I'll let them go cheap! PM if interested.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Darkrider said:


> I'll miss this truck, though really I'm going to miss the system I had in it really. It was amazing.
> 
> Traded the truck in on a 2021 Sierra Denali HD (2500) a couple of days ago. That GM 8-Speed is junk and GM should be ashamed of it. Oh well - the build in the 2500 is going to be a huge challenge.


You know we'll support you!!! 

Can't wait to see the new install, and hopefully hear it soon too!


----------

